# Karate kid Skeleton costume



## That Guy (Aug 30, 2007)

Ive been looking for the spandex or lycra skeleton costume for at least a year. Im very picky though, it has to be dead on from the movie. Its also the same costume worn in the movie Donnie Darko. Ive seen some at party city and what not but none are really close. If i dont have any luck im just going to see if i can just buy a spandex suit and have the print screened on. Im that desperate. If any body has any ideas please let me know. Thanks in advance.

That Guy

Heres a pic.

www.fast-rewind.com/kkid/skele.jpg


----------



## quick5pnt0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Have you tried looking on ebay? I did a quick search and I'm not sure if they're exactly the same but there are multiple ones up there that look similar.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Full-body-Lycra...Hallowmas_W0QQitemZ190150640534QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Shazam! (Mar 22, 2008)

*Frustration!*

Hey, I absolutely one hundred percent revel in your pain. I must admit that I have not been looking for quite as long as you have, in fact if I'm being honest, I have only wanted the costume for a few days but it is driving me insane. Being an obsessive compulsive does not help in this kind of situation because I have found that I have become infatuated with the idea of finding this costume. The only difference is that I don't just want it for Halloween, I'd want to wear it generally, most of the time. I've trawled through online Internet, fancy-dress and costume shops for hours to no avail. None of the skeleton jumpsuits are just detailed enough to satisfy my obsessive lust. I have reached rock bottom my friends. Is there anything that I can do? 

Your suggestion about making a lycra jumpsuit and having the print screened is very snazzy but my problem is where do you find such a detailed print of a skeleton?

Thanks for listening to my rant guys 

Shaz
xx.


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

It's such a classic costume, you may have to have it made. Start now and it will be ready for 2008


----------



## darkpigen (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, a screen accurate Karate kid Skeleton Outfit does not exist. You can find supremely crappy versions out there if you google them. You will have to make your own outfit from scratch. I have looked for two years now... and I have even e-mailed the wardrober who created the outfits for the film. 

The original costumes were constructed from white spandex cutouts that were sewn and glued onto a black spandex dancers spandex outfit. The hood was a cotton material with acrylic painted cranial cracks.

A better way to recreate this outfit would be through the use of silk screening. You would have to create the art work ...ie the skeleton graphics to a bitmap format for silk screeners to apply the image to the material. Most silk screeners can add florescent or glow-in-the-dark pigment to the process. But the silk screening method is not cheap. The reason is most silk screeners want bulk orders... it keep the costs down. But that said, with the quality of these outfits done through this process and due to the fact that no one else is producing quality costumes like these... you could quite literally name your price on ebay and get it.


----------



## Blix666 (Aug 24, 2010)

reviving a dead thread, but it's worth it...

http://www.80stees.com/products/Skeleton-Bodysuit-Costume.asp


----------



## kacole2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've worn my Cobra Kai gear two years in a row. This year might make my third if my wife doesn't get in the way....put her in a body bag!!


----------



## Blix666 (Aug 24, 2010)

i was a Cobra Kai back in 2005. they didn't make the costume then so i had to make my own. that skeleton costume is as good as mine as soon as it's available though.


----------

